# Canon XSi or Sony A300?



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

So I returned my FZ28 last week and now can't decide if I want to go back to a DSLR or no. I really don't like the idea of lugging around multiple lenses, but doubt that I can find/afford a single, fast, sharp 18-300 type lens (does one even exist?) for either mount that I'd be happy with.

If I don't get one of these two, I suppose I could look at the Canon SX1 or SX10 superzooms. Taking HD vid with my camera isn't important to me, otherwise I guess I'd look at the new T1i.

Thoughts/experiences with either? I've read many reviews online and still can't decide.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

hts said:


> So I returned my FZ28 last week and now can't decide if I want to go back to a DSLR or no. I really don't like the idea of lugging around multiple lenses, but doubt that I can find/afford a single, fast, sharp 18-300 type lens (does one even exist?) for either mount that I'd be happy with.
> 
> If I don't get one of these two, I suppose I could look at the Canon SX1 or SX10 superzooms. Taking HD vid with my camera isn't important to me, otherwise I guess I'd look at the new T1i.
> 
> Thoughts/experiences with either? I've read many reviews online and still can't decide.


If you went with a 18-300mm lens you'll get your zoom range at the expense of image quality. Get an inexpensive point-n-shoot for knocking about and a decent DSLR for times you care about image quality. With a decent fast lens on a DSLR you can take low light shots that point-n-shoot people can only dream about. Also, with a decent lens you can get sports action shots that once again point-n-shooter can only dream about. When we got our DSLR I purchased a 70-200mm F2.8 IS lens. My wife was miffed. She said "I'll never use that thing". The images speak for themselves and she uses it for all the kids sports/activities.:thumbup: That with a knock about normal zoom and a 50mm prime and you're adicted... I mean just about all set.

For a little while.:eeps:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Which DSLR and 70-200 did you get? I can't seem to find a decent (fast/sharp) 70-200 for under 500. And I really don't have a need for a P&S--99% of all our pix are of our boys, and they're all critically important to capture for posterity.

:thumbup:


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

hts said:


> Which DSLR and 70-200 did you get? I can't seem to find a decent (fast/sharp) 70-200 for under 500. And I really don't have a need for a P&S--99% of all our pix are of our boys, and they're all critically important to capture for posterity.
> 
> :thumbup:


Canon 50D (from B&H)
It's what I could afford and stay married. I want a full frame down the road...

Canon 70-200mm EF IS USM Lens
An EXCELLENT VERY SHARP zoom lens! My wife was pissed. Not any more!:thumbup: Tell her it's for pics of the kids. 99% of the shot taken with this lens (all of them actually) are of the kids and their activities... HIGHLY RECOMMENDED LENS!!! It also works well with a tele-extender. As someone posted to me here a few years ago. "Cry once and enjoy it for life."

Canon EF-S 17-85MM f4-5.6 IS USM
A mediocre knock around lens. My wife likes it. I hate it... I don't have the heart to tell her where we're going yet...:eeps:

Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM
A great lens for very shallow DOF/low light shots. Can't beat it for the price.

Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
Our newest addition (father's days). Without a macro there were numerous shots in Costa Rica last year that couldn't be taken or were not as good as they could be (poison dart frogs, baby bird in nest etc...).

We also have a 1.4x Tele-extender.:thumbup:

Get whatever body. I would stick with Canon or Nikon. The lens are the real "investment". Since Canon and Nikon lens are not interchangable it's likely a choice for life. Glass properties don't change. Sensors are continuing to improve. All my lens except for the 17-85 are compatible with full frame which is a future "upgrade".:eeps:

Good Luck. I could never go back to a P&S...


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks. The thing is I've got a Nikon D40 and hate it. I like to think that I'd prefer a Canon (XSi, don't need the newer feature in the T1i), but in reading critical reviews online, it seems like the Canon is really for the more technical/superior photographer, and I'm just a P&S guy looking for a simple DSLR that will take great pix. It seems like the Sony liveview works better (for me) than the Canon, etc. All that being said, I'll definitely look up your 70-200 suggestion and if that looks like a keeper, I think I'll give the Canon a shot--thanks!

:thumbup:

:cough, cough: dude, that's a $1,700 lens!!!!!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

hts said:


> :cough, cough: dude, that's a $1,700 lens!!!!!


And that's why his wife was pissed! :rofl:


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> And that's why his wife was pissed! :rofl:


Yup!:eeps:

She wouldn't trade it for the world now though...


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

I bought an a350 A few months back. Im in love with it. Once I get out of this country and enrolled in College Ill hopefully be picking up an a700.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

> Thanks. The thing is I've got a Nikon D40 and hate it. I like to think that I'd prefer a Canon (XSi, don't need the newer feature in the T1i), but in reading critical reviews online, it seems like the Canon is really for the more technical/superior photographer, and I'm just a P&S guy looking for a simple DSLR that will take great pix. It *seems like the Sony liveview works better (for me)* than the Canon, etc. All that being said, I'll definitely look up your 70-200 suggestion and if that looks like a keeper, I think I'll give the Canon a shot--thanks!


Oh, the live view is nice. But dont trust it for the life of you if the shot is a must. Make sure you check it, soom in, do what you have too before you leave the spot or what ever changes with your subject. I took some Battalion pictures the other day with a wide angle lens that looked lovely on that tiny ass 2" LCD. Lol. NOT the case. It was my own fault though. (not enough experience with the lens.) I guess Im biased towards Sony a bit.


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

5D user here  So I may be biased. Get the Canon. http://vgphoto.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

For sure I'd say get the Canon. I have an XSi and it's a great beginner SLR, with an adequate lens with good image stabilization. But my major reason for saying this is that you will have access to the line of Canon lenses. The Sony SLR isn't bad but I don't think they have nearly the selection of lenses available.

Plus, the XSi takes EF lenses, so if you really get into it you can buy some professional ("L") lenses and hook it up! And if you buy a new body, the lenses work on the new one too!

Oh yes, and for zoom, the 55-250mm EF-S lens is a good pair to the kit lens from the XSi.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Gig103 said:


> For sure I'd say get the Canon. I have an XSi and it's a great beginner SLR, with an adequate lens with good image stabilization. But my major reason for saying this is that you will have access to the line of Canon lenses. *The Sony SLR isn't bad but I don't think they have nearly the selection of lenses available.*
> 
> Plus, the XSi takes EF lenses, so if you really get into it you can buy some professional ("L") lenses and hook it up! And if you buy a new body, the lenses work on the new one too!
> 
> Oh yes, and for zoom, the 55-250mm EF-S lens is a good pair to the kit lens from the XSi.


 True.

Theres still alot of 3rd party lenses out there.

BUT! Sony just released new a models so you can get the a350 w/two lenses now brand new for less that what I paid for mine new just a few months ago.


----------



## veightkiller (Jun 23, 2007)

chicagofan00 said:


> And that's why his wife was pissed! :rofl:


:rofl: but then i dont think thats a bad buy...


----------

